# Freeze Dried



## lopac (Jan 12, 2012)

I have heard some people feed their dogs a freeze dried product. I have been unable to find any info on this. Can anyboby help?
Lopac


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Honest Kitchen and Sojos are two leading brands. I've included links for a "normal" and a "grain free" of each one. They have a ton more on the site though.

Amazon.com: Honest Kitchen Keen, Low-Gluten Dehydrated Raw Dog Food w/ Turkey, 10lb: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Honest Kitchen Embark, Low Carb Grain-Free Dehydrated Raw Dog Food w/ Turkey, 10lb: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Sojos Complete Turkey Dog Food Mix, 8 Pounds: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Sojos Grain-Free Dog Food Mix, 8 lb: Pet Supplies
*NOTE: The Sojos grain free is just a base mix, i.e. you need to add the meat to it.*




lopac said:


> I have heard some people feed their dogs a freeze dried product. I have been unable to find any info on this. Can anyboby help?
> Lopac


----------



## lopac (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you Stdpoodad. I will check out Am azon.
Lopac


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

You're welcome. I've fed them both, the Sojos is maybe a bit "chunkier", but I know some people who swear by the Honest Kitchen.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend Honest Kitchen. I bought some for my GSD to feed at times I can't feed raw. I think the product is very misleading. The vegetables in the product are raw, which means they come looking the same exact way they went in, and the meat is cooked. I am not sure if our experience is different but our dog can't digest the vegetables...and let me tell you..it seems like half the mix is vegetables. So we are basically paying for filler! I wouldn't recommend it but perhaps others may have a different experience.


----------

